# associating an iPhone and an iPod Touch - on one single Apple ID account



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

During my recent trip to Laos, one of my mother's sisters' gave me an iPhone5 as a gift and I took it back home to Canada and so far, I'm just playing around with it and such.

The only problem is, that I currently have an iPod Touch (fourth generation) still lying around with me and to make matters worse, it is currently associated with my Apple ID.

I wanted to know if it's possible for me to associate that iPod Touch along with the iPhone5 - on one single Apple ID account? I wanted to be able to have some of the music that I currently have on my iPod Touch into my iPhone5. There are also some issues that needed to be addressed as well for the "Find my iPhone" app (or whatever that is)

Any suggestions?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can register many devices to a single Apple ID. I think the limit is 10, but I am not sure as they have changed it a couple times. No less than 5 though.

All though it is possible to change the ID on the phone.... it can be buggy. So I strongly suggest "restoring" the device and activating it with the appropriate Apple ID you want to use with it. I especially suggest this for you, since it seems you havent really done anything with the device so a clean wipe shouldnt bother you.

*WARNING this will ERASE your entire phone and restore it to NEW.*

To do this on the phone go to "Settings" then "General". Then scroll all the way to the bottom and go to "Reset". Then select "Erase All Content and Settings".

Go through that process. When it is done the phone will be like new. When you turn it back on you will have to activate it, during the activation process you will be asked to enter the Apple ID you wish to use.


----------

